# Review: Canon IXUS 115 HS.



## nipunmaster (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all. This is my first review about any product. I got the Canon IXUS 115 HS as my birthday gift.

Canon IXUS 115 HS:
Price: 9200 (from canon brand shop)
Megapixels: 12MP
Zoom: 4x (16x with optical zoom)
Video: Full HD 1080P
ISO: 100-3200

About the looks, this camera is very small and looks attractive. It can easily slip into your shirt pocket. It has good responsive buttons and a bright and good screen.

It has the latest DIGIC 4 processor from canon. 

It has auto mode, which is for the casual users like me, and also the program mode, in which you can set the different settings like ISO, shutter speed etc. It has many modes for shooting different things like portraits, moving objects, pets, special mode for shooting people in high sunlight etc. 

I clicked a few shots in my home and at night I shot some photos of my vehicle in dark. I must say that the image quality is very good. Even in low lights, you can get very clear and bright images. Indoor shots are also very good. You can get clear images upto 4x digital zoom, and then images pixelate somewhat at higher optical zooms. 

The video quality is also very good. Sadly it records only mono sound. But that's not a big problem. You can zoom while recording. The movies are recorded in mov format. It looks  like real hd. Another good feature is that movies can be shot in super slow motion. The colors are very accurate while shooting. 

Overall, this is a very good camera, for those who want to click at the go and get good photos. 

Picture quality: 4/5
Video Quality:4/5
Audio:4/5
Ease of use:4/5
Advanced settings:3/5

Some test shots:
*img835.imageshack.us/img835/5456/img0002av.jpg

*img683.imageshack.us/img683/1246/img0022kp.jpg

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/9240/img0026ie.jpg

*img585.imageshack.us/img585/5296/img0032ue.jpg

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/4055/img0090fc.jpg


----------

